# Local Schutzhund Clubs



## Aleutian (Apr 4, 2009)

Ok so as I've stated a billion times I don't have a GSD at the moment and trust me none of my current dogs would qualify for Schutzhund but I do have intentions of getting a puppy when I am ready when my eldest dog passes, love her to death i do. So here stands my question, I am interested in Schutzhund and interested in learning more on how to get started into it. I live in Chesapeake Virginia, I know there is a club in Virginia Beach that I've gotten excellent remarks on but I'm curious to know if there are others. I'm really trying to do my legwork so I'm ready to jump once I'm ready.

Also, what are the average fees for spectating if you know?

Thanks!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Hi,

I know my club doesn't charge for people to watch. I have never been to one where they do.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Like Lisa said, spectating is typically free. I've never heard of a club that charged visitors to watch. Train, yes, but watch, no.


----------



## Mark B (Feb 3, 2009)

http://www.germanshepherddog.com Look under club listings and find the ones closest to you and ask. I never heard of charging for being a spectator. 

Mark
http://www.ultimatekanine.com


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Chris WildLike Lisa said, spectating is typically free. I've never heard of a club that charged visitors to watch. Train, yes, but watch, no.


There is a fee in two groups around here after 2 visits... Seems kind of odd to me.


----------



## nikko (Sep 10, 2008)

i was a spectator this past sunday at a clubs affiliation trial. i believe mark was there. it was my first time and it was great. i really got to learn alot and see if it was something i wanted to do.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I just visited a local club here and while it's membership is very small at this time I learned a lot, the people/members were very friendly and I am more interested now than ever!


----------



## Mark B (Feb 3, 2009)

I was at the affiliation trial. It was pretty cool. I'm actually a member of the club. Nikko tracked really well that day. I'm going to Andres trial today. Wish i can make it tomorrow for the Sch dogs but i have to work. Today is Tracking and BH dogs.

Mark
http://www.ultimatekanine.com
http://www.kampkanine.com


----------

